# advice for fishing in Destin FL



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

I am going to Destin Fl on Sept 7th threw the 14th we are staying at the Blue Dolphin resort about 500 yards away from the Destin Pier. I plan on surf fishing and only have experiance bass and catfishing here in Indiana. I am bringing my 8ft cat pole and my bass pole i am trying to find out what the best baits are for that area and what kind of fish i may hook into. I have heard that silver spoons and dead shrimp are good baits, but i was reading online and heard that Berkley gulp alive makes good saltwater baits. As anyone had any luck with these. i would love to try to catch a couple small sharks while im down there is there any advice on the rigging i need and bait, also the time of day to fish for them. 

thanks for the advice and love this forum its been very helpful so far.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

mcahill4713 said:


> I am going to Destin Fl on Sept 7th threw the 14th we are staying at the Blue Dolphin resort about 500 yards away from the Destin Pier. I plan on surf fishing and only have experiance bass and catfishing here in Indiana. I am bringing my 8ft cat pole and my bass pole i am trying to find out what the best baits are for that area and what kind of fish i may hook into. I have heard that silver spoons and dead shrimp are good baits, but i was reading online and heard that Berkley gulp alive makes good saltwater baits. As anyone had any luck with these. i would love to try to catch a couple small sharks while im down there is there any advice on the rigging i need and bait, also the time of day to fish for them.
> 
> thanks for the advice and love this forum its been very helpful so far.


 go to the local bait shop and pick up some fresh mullet and a couple sizes of pyramid weights 2oz if surf is mild and 4oz if surf is heavier also you will need a couple of light steel leaders if your casting go with 12"-18" if your yaking your baits out a little ways 18"-48" lock your weight to the same swivel you hook your leader to. I would use a 7/0- 10/0 circle hook with a nice chunk of about 1/3 to 1/2 of the mullet depending on the size of the mullet. get your bait out past the first sand bar in the gut and use a good pole holder and get ready for a great fight. always handle sharks with caution and respect. get your photo and get them back in the water as soon as possible unless you plan on some shark tacos. make sure you do not harvest a protected species of shark. good luck and have a great vacation! UGLY


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

what are the main species down in Destin. i know Black Tip and Bull head but what else. Shark sounds good but i want to put it back for some other out of towner like myself to enjoy, also what is a good way to get a sting ray off of you hook any suggestions i dont like cutting the line, that seems a bit cruel. 

Thanks ugly for the advice.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

mcahill4713 said:


> what are the main species down in Destin. i know Black Tip and Bull head but what else. Shark sounds good but i want to put it back for some other out of towner like myself to enjoy, also what is a good way to get a sting ray off of you hook any suggestions i dont like cutting the line, that seems a bit cruel.
> 
> Thanks ugly for the advice.


Actually cutting the line is allot less cruel than allot of other methods...the hooks will rust out in about a week and they are less harmed that way...that goes for any other critter you are liable to come across:thumbup:


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice..


----------

